# DIY Overflow and messed up refugium



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

A few years ago I bought a 60 gallon cube to turn into a reef tank. I used a dremel and cut a section out of the back and siliconed on some scrap glass from a used glass place out this way. I cut holes for bulkheads but my glass drill was to small so I opened it up again with my dremel...

I used some scrap acrylic to form a guide for the dremel router kit

















Tried this for an overflow but ended up using a Durso style









Where water overflows to was supposed to be a refugium but I made it a bit to narrow to put my hand in to organize stuff so I just dumped some coral chips and fragments in there.


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Did you know a cube still has a front/back and sides... I cut my overflow into the side so I had a silicone strip down the front of the glass... DOH!!!









My DIY sump with skimmer that most people told me not to buy because they're garbage, it more than met my needs









DIY stand, with DIY Hood and other DIY stuff


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

My extreme Light Attempt, a 26 gallon bow front with a 400 watt MH









Giant Clam, did it ever grow fast under the light









My 27 gallon sump on a 26 gallon tank









Finally, one way I kept calcium up, a DIY Kalk reactor, I added 1tsp vinegar to my top off water just to get the little extra Kalk


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you still have the clam?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

No salt water for a couple years sadly. Should have sealed the wall behind the tank. Live and learn

Douglas


----------

